# best cost/performance ratio for 400+gph canisters



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

I use an FX6 and two Cascade canisters and looking to add two 55g tanks to my obsession  Wanted to poll the forum visitors on what other filters could I consider. Eheim always seems very expensive and new reviews are not as glowing. Fluval 406 seems decent as well. Then there are the Aquatops/SunSun/Hydor etc and I dont have personal experience. This is another living room setup so silent operation is important (filtration is the most important).

Another option was to pick a canister with a flow rate of 250-350gph and supplement with Aquaclear HOB Or a Powerhead with a sponge filter attached to it.

Thanks for any inputs!!!


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

What sold me on the new marineland c series is the tray setup which does not allow water bypass like most canisters do. The tray arrangement and NOT LEAKING is what is most important.

Aquatop/sunsun and other cheap ones leak like crazy. They only have two latches and not 4 and over time the plastic warps and you are in trouble. This also goes for some models on other brands.

Some of the fluvals and eheim now have some digital nonsense and when it stops working, your canister becomes worthless.

My old marineland 350 was fantastic, even better than this one in some ways ie you could attach it to some 50 foot cables if you want, for water changes.

I was not happy with the new one in that the cables are very short and they don't really self prime so the first setup is a pain. It also led to me yanking off the tube at one point while moving equipment and water flew everywhere. OTOH there is a handy key to lock the water flow off for maintenance and remove the canister which most of the canisters have these days and this makes things much less messy.

So in short while I tried or looked at most of the brands I stuck with marineland because it seems to have the best overall quality and lack of design flaws.

Of course price is a factor, too. I could imagine using sunsun and aquatop simply because they are so cheap.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

I have been using Sunsun canisters for years with no problems what so ever; no leaks, no part breakage. I have a 304b and 303b on my 75 gallon and a 304b on my 55 gallon. I think they are now 704 and 703 as they have been change very slightly over the years. The 304b's (704) flow 525 gph, parts are interchangeable between the 300, 400 and 700 series and the parts are easy to get and inexpensive if you need them. I have changed the o-ring on the power head on one 304 and an impeller on the other because it started to rattle a bit after several years, other than that they have been very dependable, and, they hold over 6 kilos of media using 3 of the 4 trays for media and one for sponges/pads.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

I currently run two Hydor 350s and have had them for about a year so far. The 350 is not expensive, easy to set up, as well as break down for cleaning. The only con is that the 350 may have been insufficient for a 75 gallon. I would imagine on your 55 gallon, it would perform better. It still keeps my tank looking nice and clean but from having this running for some good time now, and watching closely at the tank, it is clear I should have gone the next model up. Regardless, Hydor seems to have made a solid product at a great price point.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Another vote for Sunsun as far as best bang for the buck. Pretty quiet IME.

(Disclaimer: my experience is limited to only a month, so I can't speak to how they hold up long-term)


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

I have two Cascade 1000s on my 75g and love them. Changing the filter is a snap, and being able to see inside of them whilst they are running is a plus. My knowledge of filters is limited though, so take my opinion with a grain of salt...and probably two aspirin. lol


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I do not have the newest Eheims, but I can tell you from my experience that nothing on the canister filter market has ever compared to them, performance, and durability wise. So my pick would be the Eheim. I am partially to the classic line. The 2262, on down.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I would use Eheim 2217's on a 55g tanks. Silent, dependable, sand won't make it's way into the impeller and zero pypass.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

noddy said:


> I would use Eheim 2217's on a 55g tanks. Silent, dependable, sand won't make it's way into the impeller and zero pypass.


Noddy you are so right. Zero bypass, that is 0 bypass


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

The new marinelands are also zero bypass.


----------

